# Our 2015 Tortoise Calendar WINNERS!! Congratulations! (& ordering link)



## Josh (Nov 10, 2014)

Congratulations to our 2015 Tortoise Calendar contest WINNERS!
Thank you to TortoiseSupply.com and @TylerStewart for sponsoring our contest and giving the generous $100 gift certificate to our #1 vote-getting @maggie3fan! Congrats Maggie! Also thank you to EVERYONE who participated! As per tradition, all entered photos will be featured in a collage that is published in the calendar!
*Calendars are on sale starting today. You can pre-order your calendar here!*
Here is a sample of what our calendars look like:



Thanks again to TortoiseSupply!




Here are our winners (starting with @maggie3fan's photo, then in no particular order)


----------



## dmmj (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrts maggie, I can def. see why that pic won.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 10, 2014)

I do love that expression.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 10, 2014)

All very nice pics! ! ! !


----------



## Kenno (Nov 10, 2014)

Delightful photos! 
Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh wow! They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Blakem (Nov 10, 2014)

All of the entries were great! Congrats to the winners. I'm very much looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks @Blake m for being order #1!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 10, 2014)

The winner wasn't maggie3fan....the winner is Bob! King Robert III; I am so excited, thanks for all the votes. And thanks Tyler, I'll be getting a couple of UVB bulbs from ya...

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 10, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I do love that expression.



Thank you...me too...


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks @Kenno for your order!


----------



## wellington (Nov 10, 2014)

Congrats to all. As always, some great pics.


----------



## pam (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome pictures Congrats to all the winners  Cant wait to get my calendar


----------



## Josh (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you to the following people who have gotten their orders in very expediently!
@Stephanie Logan @Earth Mama @pam and one James K. from Merced, CA. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 11, 2014)

well done everyone, and congrats, Maggie!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't worry, I am ordering mine next eek. it is a high quality product.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 11, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Don't worry, I am ordering mine next eek. it is a high quality product.



eek? That's the noise one makes when they see a mouse and jump up on the table....EEK!! But we all know you meant week...Just teasin ya...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 11, 2014)

sharkstar said:


> well done everyone, and congrats, Maggie!



I am so excited for Bob. I really wanted to see him in a TFO calendar before I died and to win, was more then I expected, guess I can go quietly now. 
I am so glad my sister suggested that particular picture of Bob out of the 2 thousand or so, I have of him in my computer....
and thanks for the congrats, I am thrilled!!!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats magginator and Bob. I for sure will be ordering one.


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2014)

Be sure to get your pre-orders in by November 17th so you can get your calendars BEFORE CHRISTMAS! All proceeds go to keeping TFO online and FREE! Thanks for your support everyone!!
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/pages/store/


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 11, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Congrats magginator and Bob. I for sure will be ordering one.



Thanks Kelly. Bob and I are just thrilled. He got a few congratulatory strawberries today...


----------



## dmmj (Nov 11, 2014)

Maggie going quietly? Ieriously doubt that. 
Now of course bob's ego will be even bigger now.


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you @jskahn for your order!!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 11, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks Kelly. Bob and I are just thrilled. He got a few congratulatory strawberries today...


Awesome. Does he ever get tunas? I'd imagine the PNW would be a not very suitable region for opuntia to thrive in. I suppose your sister could always send some. Or me


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you @tortadise and Joseph M. in Ohio for your orders!!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Josh said:


> Thank you @tortadise and Joseph M. in Ohio for your orders!!


Joseph m is my hubby! Good gift to me aye


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh no, did I spoil the surprise??


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)

Josh said:


> Oh no, did I spoil the surprise??


Ha! No, I strongly hinted then he just gave me his paypal password


----------



## Blakem (Nov 11, 2014)

Well merry Christmas to myself!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 12, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Awesome. Does he ever get tunas? I'd imagine the PNW would be a not very suitable region for opuntia to thrive in. I suppose your sister could always send some. Or me



I try to grow Optunia in the good weather then in my funky little greenhouse. They grow but never get tunas...


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for your order @maggie3fan!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 12, 2014)

So happy for you @maggie3fan ! It really is the most perfect and loveable expression! Congratulations!


----------



## pam (Nov 12, 2014)

Love that face Bob


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 12, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> So happy for you @maggie3fan ! It really is the most perfect and loveable expression! Congratulations!



Thank you! 
I know that Bob is not the best looking tortoise there is, but he is more intelligent than most, he's certainly is more trouble prone than most and he has a personality that brought a lady forum member out from Denver to meet him. I'm in Oregon. It was amazing to me. It's not just that I am blinded or putting personality in my imagination on him... Most who meet him say the same thing. He is just different. Dean S. had one like Bob without the trouble prone and very beautiful, but with a different out going personality. I think Tom has one too. One in a thousand Sulcata can be different. It takes work, socialization and bonding. The bonding is evident on Bob's face in that picture...


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for your order @Bigkuntry !!


----------



## Josh (Nov 12, 2014)

@crimson_lotus thanks for your order too!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 12, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you!
> I know that Bob is not the best looking tortoise there is, but he is more intelligent than most, he's certainly is more trouble prone than most and he has a personality that brought a lady forum member out from Denver to meet him. I'm in Oregon. It was amazing to me. It's not just that I am blinded or putting personality in my imagination on him... Most who meet him say the same thing. He is just different. Dean S. had one like Bob without the trouble prone and very beautiful, but with a different out going personality. I think Tom has one too. One in a thousand Sulcata can be different. It takes work, socialization and bonding. The bonding is evident on Bob's face in that picture...


Oh, I just melted reading your response Maggie, but I have to argue with you...Bob is genuinely and very sincerely the MOST BEAUTIFUL TORTOISE. I have seen a lot of pretty and very fancy tortoises on this forum and mountains of cute little hatchlings. Everyone, please forgive me, but they are NOTHING to BOB! I want to meet Bob, so I am not shocked to hear that someone drove long distance to meet him! I believe every word you say about his spirit and personality. It is evident in your anecdotes and you're right about this picture.The bond is so clear that it is EXACTLY what my family is aspiring to. Sometime, I'd love to hear more details about the socializing and "work" you did to build your relationship. My whole family is a Bob fan You're so right about the photo. In this picture, he is looking up at HIS person whose company he obviously prefers over everyone. It shows plain as day on his face! I love it so much!!! Thanks for sharing, Maggie


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you for your orders, @stojanovski92113 and @Aunt Caffy


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks @baron33 for your order today!


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2014)

Please spread the word about the calendar - this is a fundraiser of sorts for us and every order helps! Please order by Nov. 17th to guarantee arrival in time for the holidays!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 13, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you!
> I know that Bob is not the best looking tortoise there is, but he is more intelligent than most, he's certainly is more trouble prone than most and he has a personality that brought a lady forum member out from Denver to meet him. I'm in Oregon. It was amazing to me. It's not just that I am blinded or putting personality in my imagination on him... Most who meet him say the same thing. He is just different. Dean S. had one like Bob without the trouble prone and very beautiful, but with a different out going personality. I think Tom has one too. One in a thousand Sulcata can be different. It takes work, socialization and bonding. The bonding is evident on Bob's face in that picture...


During the voting, I showed your picture to my husband and said, "I think that's Bob." I haven't been on here very long, and I'm already recognizing your lil' guy. He is unique.


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you @Carol S for your order!! Who's next??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 13, 2014)

Aunt Caffy said:


> During the voting, I showed your picture to my husband and said, "I think that's Bob." I haven't been on here very long, and I'm already recognizing your lil' guy. He is unique.



Thanks, he's pretty special


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you for supporting TFO with your order, @Delilah1623!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you @Jodie for ordering a calendar!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 14, 2014)

Most of us on the forum love bob, and want to meet him, but few get to do so. (maggie is a ptivte person)


----------



## Blakem (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope people are ordering that calendar! SO we can continue to help each other as well as those who are lucky to have just found the forum. Hopefully over one hundred are sold! Get the word out! Facebook,Instagram, twitter, whatever it takes.


----------



## Josh (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks @Blake m for encouraging everyone!
I have to catch up on my thank yous for recent orders! Sorry for the delay!
If you'd like to receive your calendar by Christmas please make sure your order is in by midnight Pacific time tomorrow November 17th!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2014)

Last day to pre-order!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for the following weekend orders!!
@the_newzie!
Cheryl K. in MA!
@jrodg!
@maggie3fan for another order!
Louie O. in AZ!
@Moozillion!
If I overlooked your order, PM me so I can properly and publicly thank you!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Nov 17, 2014)

Well done @maggie3fan and Bob! Well deserved! Thanks everyone who voted for Esmeralda


----------



## Josh (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you for your order @Yourlocalpoet!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you @Floomby, @sessionsh12, Ciri J. in AZ, @BLUAZUL1!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 20, 2014)

Holy Cow! I got my bulbs for Tyler in 2 days...THANKS...!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 20, 2014)

Now THAT'S customer service! Thanks again @TylerStewart and TortoiseSupply.com for sponsoring the annual calendar contest!


----------



## Oxalis (Nov 24, 2014)

I love that first smiling tortoise!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 1, 2014)

Oxalis said:


> I love that first smiling tortoise!



Thank you! That's Bob


----------



## Oxalis (Dec 2, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you! That's Bob


Awww, he looks super happy! 

Where did they get that "Beware of the Tortoise" sign? Very cool!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 2, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you! That's Bob




Sorry, that's not Bob, wrong tortoise...


----------



## jskahn (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Tyler,
I just got my calendar. I thought the small Redfoot trying to bite the tomato, was the best yet!


----------



## pam (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got my calendar I love love love it  Great job


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 3, 2014)

I ordered mine on the 17th, when should I expect it? I'm excited.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 3, 2014)

The calendar is very nice!! I got mine 2 days ago!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 3, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> The calendar is very nice!! I got mine 2 days ago!


How does Bobs smiling face look on the front? Him and that big ol' grin of his.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> How does Bobs smiling face look on the front? Him and that big ol' grin of his.


Bob is sporting the month of November proudly


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 4, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Bob is sporting the month of November proudly


Oh. I thought the winning picture was to grace the front. Maybe it's a tortoise choice.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah I thought Bob was also going to be on the cover too but it's a picture of a tortoise beginning life right from the shell, it's very cute though. I saw your pic in there, the sulcata snowbound...I think


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oh. I thought the winning picture was to grace the front. Maybe it's a tortoise choice.


I also thought the winner would be on the cover, or at least January, but most of those that got lesser votes are ahead of him. The winner is November, with nothing to say this is the winner or even tell what species all the tortoises are. 
Personally, I am sending my calendars back and getting refunds. It's extremely disappointing and insulting.The rules read that the photos will be prioritized according to the most votes. Bob got 33% of the vote, the cover egg got 15%. Yes, it's cute but that picture didn't win, Bob did.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, Maggie! I'm sorry Bob didn't get the cover, but can't you be a gracious winner and let it go? Once you've seen the cover, you turn the page over to January and never see the picture again. But for the month of November, you get to see the picture every day. I know you're disappointed, and I would be too, in your place. But to take such drastic measures? Please let it go.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 4, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh, Maggie! I'm sorry Bob didn't get the cover, but can't you be a gracious winner and let it go? Once you've seen the cover, you turn the page over to January and never see the picture again. But for the month of November, you get to see the picture every day. I know you're disappointed, and I would be too, in your place. But to take such drastic measures? Please let it go.



No


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> The rules read that the photos will be prioritized according to the most votes..



Where did you read this? The rules I read said the winning pictures could offer up which month they might want, *but there is no guarantee. Josh has the final say on placement.*

I think the egg hatching (if that's what you guys are saying are on the cover) is a neat way to start the calendar. I also feel sorry for whomever got the cover, because nobody sees your picture after the first day they get the calendar. Every other pictures gets atleast 27 days of glory.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess it's a good point that no one sees the first page once the calendar is turned over, but I really think the winner should have a say on month etc, or else what was the point of naming a winner in the first place? If the winning photo isn't on the cover maybe it could include a graphic &even a small copy of the winning photograph that says what month it is displayed on. --Is it too late to adjust this on future printings?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 4, 2014)

@Jacqui I loved your photo too!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

We take all the complaints and try to incorporate corrections in the next year's rules.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think the egg hatching (if that's what you guys are saying are on the cover) is a neat way to start the calendar. I also feel sorry for whomever got the cover, because nobody sees your picture after the first day they get the calendar. Every other pictures gets atleast 27 days of glory.

I have to agree...sorry...I get to look at Bobs beautiful face for the whole month of November  whereas I wouldn't if he were on the cover.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I guess it's a good point that no one sees the first page once the calendar is turned over, but I really think the winner should have a say on month etc, or else what was the point of naming a winner in the first place?



The winner got the $100 gift certificate, which to me is the real prize not the cover.

Like Yvonne said, we try each year to learn from our mistakes or areas not completely clear and hopefully not make the same error again.


----------



## Josh (Dec 4, 2014)

I never guaranteed anyone any placement within the calendar itself. I have always had final say on how photos are paired with the months of the year. Furthermore, Maggie *never* expressed any preference as to where her photo was placed. I can't read minds, nor can I please everyone.

@maggie3fan I will happily refund your $15.99 per calendar once I receive your calendars. Thank you for participating.

I'm glad those of you who have already received your calendars are enjoying them. I believe all orders up until Nov 18 or 19 are in the mail. Remaining orders are following suit in batches. Thank you all for your support and positivity!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 4, 2014)

Not to start something, but prioritize does not mean guarantee, as I read the rules.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2014)

Besides that, there's nothing to stop anyone from contacting Josh and asking for a month.


----------

